# American Idol "Results" 4/16/08 *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Well I would say Brooke, Carly and Syesha are on iffy ground. I hope Castro is but I doubt it.

Group song "One Sweet Day"..

Results time..

Jason Castro
Carly Smithson
Syesha Mercado

David Cook
Kristy Lee Cook
Brooke White

Phone time this sucks..

Mariah looks like she has her weight issue fixed now!  Looking good..

Ryan has the David Cook and Syesha Mercado switch places.

David Cook
Jason Castro
Carly Smithson
David Archuleta are all safe..

Brooke White
Kristy Lee Cook 
Syesha Mercado are in the bottom 3.

Syesha is safe...

Brooke or KLC..

KLC goes home....


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I'm guessing the Cooks and Brooke, and soon Baby David will be safe, and Jason, Carly and Syesha will be the bottom 3.
Sticking with Carly going.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Boy was I dead wrong.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Well that was CRAP!

The original group with Syesha, Carly and Jason should have been the bottom 3, and Carly should have been sent packing.

No way in hell was Kristy worse than Carly or Jason.

This is the first booting that I've really disagreed with.

And DialIdol had her safe! They have usually been right.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Also, I'm really starting to wonder if David A is retarded. Not as an insult, I don't know what the term should be, but he doesn't seem all there. Maybe it's just the way he is.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

MickeS said:


> Well that was CRAP!
> 
> The original group with Syesha, Carly and Jason should have been the bottom 3, and Carly should have been sent packing.
> 
> ...


I would have had Brooke instead of Syesha, but every other word I agree with.


----------



## IRONROOF56 (Dec 17, 2004)

Kristy Lee has a decent voice, I never really saw all the bad the rest did on her performances, Lately she was better than brooke, and Carly. I'm glad Syesha was safe thought, for one more week.
David Archuleta obviously had seen Melinda doolittle and follow her by sitting on the floor as she did when asked to choose the safe 3.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Carly has a better voice, despite not knowing really how to use it.

Archuleta seems like a nervous kid, so the fact that he can sing and has big ears makes him endearing to teenage girls.

It'll end up being David vs. David. Who the hell is voting for mister dread-head?


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

I guess I had Kristy Lee and Carly backwards this week. I was surprised the Kristy was sent home. When I saw that bottom three, I was sure it would be Brooke - Kristy was definitely better than Brooke this past week.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

Jesda said:


> It'll end up being David vs. David.


Nope. Coincidence or not, but it's been boy-girl, boy-girl, boy-girl for the last 6 weeks. If this trend continues, we'll lose Jason next week and then Carly or Syesha the following week. And that will suck because it means were stuck with either of those for at least 4 more weeks. Sigh...


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

*"uhh wut? lolz"*


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

IRONROOF56 said:


> David Archuleta obviously had seen Melinda doolittle and follow her by sitting on the floor as she did when asked to choose the safe 3.


And Bo Bice before her.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I watched a bit of Idol last year, but other than that I always quit after the auditions.

This year I've been watching every week, and I'm still unclear on something.

Does the show expect people to vote based on each week's performances alone, or are the voters supposed to keep previous performances in mind as well?

I ask because I read comments like "No way in hell was Kristy worse than Carly or Jason". Which I wouldn't disagree with for this week's performances, but she was certainly worse than both in previous weeks IMO. (not trying to pick on you MickeS - yours was just the latest comment to make me wonder this)

Personally I don't vote at all, but when I make my pick for who I think should go home each week I always take the whole season thus far into account, not just the latest performances. Anyone can have a bad night or two, and I'd rather the most talented stick around rather than get sent home for a bad night or two.

I think Carly should be in the final two, because I think she's the best singer ability-wise. I was thinking she might be gone tonight because the last couple of weeks haven't been that good. I'm glad Kristy went instead.

So back to the question: 
Does the show expect people to vote based on each week's performances alone, or are the voters supposed to keep previous performances in mind as well?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> So back to the question:
> Does the show expect people to vote based on each week's performances alone, or are the voters supposed to keep previous performances in mind as well?


The voters are supposed to vote based on whatever they think is important.

Kinda like a real election.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

it's a singing/popularity/luck voting system.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

NJChris said:


> it's a singing/popularity/luck voting system.


I thought it's producers' choice system?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I was surprised about KLC leaving, but I think the most surprised at that result was Brooke.

My recollection isn't all that great at times, but in my mind, in years past, I liked the "exit song" that played during the exiter's montage. I am completely unimpressed with this year's choice - to the point that I tune it out. Am I alone in feeling that Rueben song just doesn't do it?



By the way, Mariah's dress was way too long!


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

There goes the last of the eye candy


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

laststarfighter said:


> There goes the last of the eye candy


Not as long as Syesha is there!


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

Mr. Soze said:


> Not as long as Syesha is there!


Whoops, I stand corrected. Totally forgot she was still in.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

laststarfighter said:


> There goes the last of the eye candy


Funny, but she looked better in the farewell clip early on, then they "glammed" her up too much.



IRONROOF56 said:


> David Archuleta obviously had seen Melinda doolittle and follow her by sitting on the floor as she did when asked to choose the safe 3.


He seemed confused (even when Seacrest was obviously trying to lure him) and then the crowd told him to sit.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> Funny, but she looked better in the farewell clip early on, then they "glammed" her up too much.


I totally agree. The best she ever looked was when she went in for the first audition. We haven't seen the last of KLC, that I am sure of. Someone will sign her to a country deal, I mean if Kelly Pickler can get a deal then so can KLC. But along with that she will probably have many other endorsements.

Besides David A. and David C., any of the others could go at anytime. Nothing would surprise me except if one of the David's did not make it to the final.


----------



## Barryrod (Mar 17, 2006)

Every week when we hear Jason Castro speak more than 2 words, I have to ask

"Is He High?"

That kid always sounds baked.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

I thought it was interesting when Brooke look disgusted and gave a "Hey!" at Simon to his suggestion that Kristy deserved to go home this week. She's got some fire in her.  I didn't know that she is also Mormon like David Archuleta. Interesting...

I totally agree with the Judges about Carly. Come on girl, let's see what you're made of! She has a powerhouse voice like Celine Dion and she just hasn't been clicking lately.

Wow, "One Sweet Day" -- I never realized how much I like that song! Oh, how I miss the 90's....much better times in songs and movies.

I doubt anyone has ever performed "One Sweet Day" like this though -- 



 Oh.....my......

*Definitely* looking forward to next week. Andrew Lloyd Webber.....WOW.

BTW, what ever happened to ABBA week on American Idol? I remember it being talked about in the past but it never happened. I would LOVE to see that!!!


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Does the show expect people to vote based on each week's performances alone, or are the voters supposed to keep previous performances in mind as well?
> 
> I ask because I read comments like "No way in hell was Kristy worse than Carly or Jason". Which I wouldn't disagree with for this week's performances, but she was certainly worse than both in previous weeks IMO.


IMO, Kritsy was clearly the best of the female singers in last weeks's show. And she did great the week before, too. I thought she did really good this week - better than Carly, that's for sure. But I knew she was going home as soon as Simon ripped her at the end of her performance; voters are definitely influenced by Simon, imo. A bummer as I think she's the one who's most improved from the beginning of the season. Carly, Syesha, and Brooke are the *exact* same as they were at the beginning of the Season. If Syesha sings one more tired, old, slow R&B number, I'm going to... I don't know.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

Jeeters said:


> IMO, Kritsy was clearly the best of the female singers in last weeks's show. And she did great the week before, too. I thought she did really good this week - better than Carly, that's for sure. But I knew she was going home as soon as Simon ripped her at the end of her performance; voters are definitely influenced by Simon, imo. A bummer as I think she's the one who's most improved from the beginning of the season. Carly, Syesha, and Brooke are the *exact* same as they were at the beginning of the Season. If Syesha sings one more tired, old, slow R&B number, I'm going to... I don't know.


I agree with you regarding KLC. She has gotten stronger each week, showing confidence while the others around her are all stressed out from the pressure. I feel it is from her being in the bottom 3 for so long that she developed a WGAS attitude and just went for it. Also she wasn't afraid of Simon and had some personality, and was easy on the eyes. She'll get a contract out of Nashville and do well.

Not a fan of Mariah or that kind of music, so Syesha does nothing for me. Didn't even like MC performance, to me she is kind of fugly.

Oh well, that is all for now...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Jeeters said:


> IMO, Kritsy was clearly the best of the female singers in last weeks's show. And she did great the week before, too. I thought she did really good this week - better than Carly, that's for sure. But I knew she was going home as soon as Simon ripped her at the end of her performance; voters are definitely influenced by Simon, imo. A bummer as I think she's the one who's most improved from the beginning of the season. Carly, Syesha, and Brooke are the *exact* same as they were at the beginning of the Season. If Syesha sings one more tired, old, slow R&B number, I'm going to... I don't know.


+ 1 million!
I thought Kristy was horrible the first few weeks, fortunately Amanda was around to split the vote. 
But she has improved so much, that I really hoped she'd stay in this. Like you say, the others have stayed the same, but Kristy seemed to take the criticism and use it to improve herself.
To be honest, I think all of the ones who were left this week were pretty good for this competition. But Carly was the worst of the bunch, and she has been for the last few weeks, while Kristy has been good for the last few weeks.

Oh well, Kristy and David Cook are the only ones I am interested in hearing after the show anyway. Hopefully she gets a record deal.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

super dave said:


> Didn't even like MC performance, to me she is kind of fugly.


Even with her bedazzled mic stand, mic, and earpiece?


----------



## thudtrain (Sep 29, 2005)

super dave said:


> I agree with you regarding KLC. She has gotten stronger each week, showing confidence while the others around her are all stressed out from the pressure. I feel it is from her being in the bottom 3 for so long that she developed a WGAS attitude and just went for it.


I think about 4 or 5 weeks ago, she just resigned herself to her fate of being sent home, and became a lot more relaxed and amused by the absurdity of the show, and to me she's become a lot more likable because of it. Add the fact that she has, to me improved considerably, or at least is singing better, and I'm pretty disappointed she was sent home last night.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

Ehh...thought Kristy Lee Cook was definitely not the worst this week, and hasn't been in a few weeks. As has been stated by others, she has shown lots of improvement, increased confidence, and better presence recently. This week, I thought Carly or Jason should have gone home. I have personally been hoping Syehsa will go, because her style does absolutely nothing for me, and to me, she is absolutely unoriginal. Easy to look at, sure, but that's not what this competition is all about.

I agree that it should be David vs. David in the final two. Baby David has a great voice, and Cook is ready to on someone's talent roster right now. The others are pleasant enough, but not "the best".


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

thudtrain said:


> I think about 4 or 5 weeks ago, she just resigned herself to her fate of being sent home, and became a lot more relaxed and amused by the absurdity of the show, and to me she's become a lot more likable because of it. Add the fact that she has, to me improved considerably, or at least is singing better, and I'm pretty disappointed she was sent home last night.


She will be missed at our house - I agree with 97.6% of what you wrote.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Barryrod said:


> Every week when we hear Jason Castro speak more than 2 words, I have to ask
> 
> "Is He High?"
> 
> That kid always sounds baked.


I've been saying the same thing. Especially on results nights.

Now that KLC hasn't won Idol, I bet the guy relents and sells her her horse back. He was probably just holding out for more cash in case she got famous. She still might do that, though.

I thought her end performance staring Simon right in the face and singing those lyrics was very well done.

She obviously wasn't the best person left here, but I don't think she was the worst either. Unfortunately, the voting public doesn't agree with me about who the worst is. He apparently gets the most votes every week. Most of those people voting for him will never buy a single thing he puts out.

Elliot Yamin wasn't as good as he's been previously, but he did just lose his mom less than three weeks ago.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

atrac said:


> BTW, what ever happened to ABBA week on American Idol? I remember it being talked about in the past but it never happened. I would LOVE to see that!!!


One of the members of ABBA died a few weeks ago, after banging his head on a sliding glass door. Maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

stiffi said:


> One of the members of ABBA died a few weeks ago, after banging his head on a sliding glass door. Maybe that has something to do with it?


He was just a (virtually permanent, but still) session and touring drummer, not a real member.

I would love to have an ABBA week on AI.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Speaking of Elliot Yamin, how old is that guy? He looks like in his mid 40s!


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

MickeS said:


> Speaking of Elliot Yamin, how old is that guy? He looks like in his mid 40s!


Turning 30 in July.

Sigh. He's younger than me.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

firerose818 said:


> Turning 30 in July.
> 
> Sigh. He's younger than me.


He looks older!


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

MickeS said:


> He looks older!


 It's probably just the beard making him look so old.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

stiffi said:


> One of the members of ABBA died a few weeks ago, after banging his head on a sliding glass door. Maybe that has something to do with it?


will someone please move this to "the office" thread??? 

Mariah didn't sound too good... i think the sound engineers are doing their normal craptastic job they've been doing all season.

brooke is SO annoying
ETA: and mariah should be mentoring the girls on how to dress


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

When David C was with Brooke and KLC my wife and I were happy, because we thought that his singing (not the arrangement but the actual way he sang) was horrible this week. The way he sang the word "baby" as behbeh was driving me up the wall. Syesha did great this week, so at least she didn't get home. KLC has needed to go home ever since she did those horrible things to the Beatles' songs.



scooterboy said:


> I think Carly should be in the final two, because I think she's the best singer ability-wise. I was thinking she might be gone tonight because the last couple of weeks haven't been that good. I'm glad Kristy went instead.


I agree, Carly has hands-down the best voice on the show. I really don't get all the Carly-hate on this board, I've been very confused by it, since she's the only person who I could see listening to outside of Idol. This week was one of her worst, IMHO, but I'm glad she stayed.



JLucPicard said:


> My recollection isn't all that great at times, but in my mind, in years past, I liked the "exit song" that played during the exiter's montage. I am completely unimpressed with this year's choice - to the point that I tune it out. Am I alone in feeling that Rueben song just doesn't do it?


Agreed - 100 (million) percent (dawg), horrible song. And the opening vocal note always makes me think they're about to play We Are the Champions, so it's even more annoying when it's the horrible Rueben song.

Anyone know what next week's theme is?


----------



## speaker city (Sep 28, 2005)

OK, I am now convinced that votes mean nothing and that the producers cut who they wanna cut. DialIdol had Kristy safe in the 4th spot. No way did she get the least amount of votes. 

I'm really bummed. There goes the last cute girl. And no, Syesha isn't cute, she's ugly. Almost as ugly as Carly.

I hope Brooke goes next. I hate her facial expressions. She looks like she's on the verge of a panic attack every time she's getting feedback from the judges or waiting to be told if she's safe or not. 

I'll be throwing my support behind Castro.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

speaker city said:


> I'm really bummed. There goes the last cute girl. And no, Syesha isn't cute, she's ugly. Almost as ugly as Carly.
> 
> I'll be throwing my support behind Castro.


If you think she's ugly I want to see your wife/GF, she must be HOT HOT HOT

Me, I think Syesha is smoking hot looking and has a smoking hot body.

Nothing wrong with supporting Castro - party on!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

speaker city said:


> OK, I am now convinced that votes mean nothing and that the producers cut who they wanna cut. DialIdol had Kristy safe in the 4th spot. No way did she get the least amount of votes.


Welcome to the grassy knoll- take a seat!



hapdrastic said:


> Anyone know what next week's theme is?


Andrew Lloyd Weber


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

BrandonRe said:


> Ehh...thought Kristy Lee Cook was definitely not the worst this week, and hasn't been in a few weeks. As has been stated by others, she has shown lots of improvement, increased confidence, and better presence recently. This week, I thought Carly or Jason should have gone home. I have personally been hoping Syehsa will go, because her style does absolutely nothing for me, and to me, she is absolutely unoriginal. Easy to look at, sure, but that's not what this competition is all about.
> 
> I agree that it should be David vs. David in the final two. Baby David has a great voice, and Cook is ready to on someone's talent roster right now. The others are pleasant enough, but not "the best".


Agree with everything you said.


aindik said:


> Elliot Yamin wasn't as good as he's been previously, but he did just lose his mom less than three weeks ago.


At least he got his teeth fixed.


JLucPicard said:


> My recollection isn't all that great at times, but in my mind, in years past, I liked the "exit song" that played during the exiter's montage. I am completely unimpressed with this year's choice - to the point that I tune it out. Am I alone in feeling that Rueben song just doesn't do it?


Preach on, my brotha!! That song is HORRIBLE!!!


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

atrac said:


> I didn't know that she is also Mormon like David Archuleta. Interesting...


She's from Mesa, which we refer to as Little Salt Lake, and flaunts her goody-two-shoes act. I pretty much assumed that she was Mormon.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Fleegle said:


> She's from Mesa, which we refer to as Little Salt Lake, and flaunts her goody-two-shoes act. I pretty much assumed that she was Mormon.


care to explain the first part? I never got that impression but then I was in awe of her beauty most of the time.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Jebberwocky! said:


> care to explain the first part? I never got that impression but then I was in awe of her beauty most of the time.


Mesa, AZ is heavily Mormon. I too assumed she was Mormon when I saw she was from there.
She is beautiful nevertheless.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Jebberwocky! said:


> care to explain the first part? I never got that impression but then I was in awe of her beauty most of the time.


Mesa, AZ has a very high concentration of Mormon residents. People in the surrounding cities often refer to Mesa as Little Salt Lake, as in "just like Salt Lake City, UT".

Edit: Or do you mean flaunting her goody-two-shoes act? During the audition, she made it a point to tell the judges how clean-cut she is.

Looking up her audion clip on Youtube, here are a couple of quotes:
"I've never seen a rated R movie"
"...No drinking or smoking"
"(about if her husband has seen a rated R movie"No, neither of us have"


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

speaker city said:


> I'm really bummed. There goes the last cute girl. And no, Syesha isn't cute, she's ugly. Almost as ugly as Carly.


I agree that KLC was super cute, but how can you possibly say either of those girls are ugly? Different strokes.


----------



## glumlord (Oct 27, 2003)

Jeeters said:


> IMO, Kritsy was clearly the best of the female singers in last weeks's show. And she did great the week before, too. I thought she did really good this week - better than Carly, that's for sure. But I knew she was going home as soon as Simon ripped her at the end of her performance; voters are definitely influenced by Simon, imo. A bummer as I think she's the one who's most improved from the beginning of the season. Carly, Syesha, and Brooke are the *exact* same as they were at the beginning of the Season. If Syesha sings one more tired, old, slow R&B number, I'm going to... I don't know.


I'm sorry but there is alot of sentiment that KLC shouldn't of gone home. Like "Lame" Paula always says everyone at this point is very talented and someone has to go home.

Now my wife was hoping it would be Brooke or "Dreadhead" but I can completely understand why it was KLC. Up until about 3 weeks ago I thought was she was unimpressive and should of been gone.

I personally thought KLC, Brook or Syesha should gone this week.

I'm not sure why there is so much hate for Jason because he's a great singer and performer. Who cares if he's a stoner or dreadhead.

I personally think it will be between David Cook, Carly S. and David A. with David Cook being my favorite for winning.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

hapdrastic said:


> I agree that KLC was super cute, but how can you possibly say either of those girls are ugly? Different strokes.


Agreed. All three girls that are left are very attractive in their own way.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Raw deal! I don't think Kristy deserved to be in the bottom three, much less get booted. I used to think she was bad, but these last few weeks she's been consistently good. She deserved to stay longer.

I think Syesha or Brooke should have gone, but I'd be happy to see David A go, too.

I agree that David C is pretty darned good.


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

aindik said:


> Now that KLC hasn't won Idol, I bet the guy relents and sells her her horse back. He was probably just holding out for more cash in case she got famous. She still might do that, though.


If I was the guy, I wouldn't sell it back. I'd be annoyed I was being used as a horse pawnshop.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

speaker city said:


> I'll be throwing my support behind Castro.


He's in poor health. I suggest supporting his brother.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

wooh said:


> If I was the guy, I wouldn't sell it back. I'd be annoyed I was being used as a horse pawnshop.


Yeah, what's it been a year since the auditions? You can grow mightily attached to a pet in 1 year. Maybe he has kids who actually like the horse, and wouldn't sell it like a commodity.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I noticed last week and this week that when the contestants are being made safe or the final one is voted off they are all blubbering and hugging each other except for Mr Castro who just stands there with his arms folded. He just doesn't seem to be part of the group.

Brooke maybe technically good looking but her mouth removes the illusion for me.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Did anyone catch a glimpse of Carly Smithson's husband?

http://hitsusa.com/blog/483/carly-smithson/

http://www.americanidol.com/contestants/season7/carly_smithson/

http://www.americanidol.com/contestants/season7/


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> I noticed last week and this week that when the contestants are being made safe or the final one is voted off they are all blubbering and hugging each other except for Mr Castro who just stands there with his arms folded. He just doesn't seem to be part of the group.


He's high.



JohnB1000 said:


> Brooke maybe technically good looking


You're high.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

DianaMo said:


> Did anyone catch a glimpse of Carly Smithson's husband?
> 
> http://hitsusa.com/blog/483/carly-smithson/
> 
> ...


Yeah, they've shown him several times before. I don't understand why anyone would willingly do that to themselves.

There was a guy at the mall a while ago that had his entire face tattoed, even more than Carly's husband. I couldn't stop staring.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

MickeS said:


> Yeah, they've shown him several times before. I don't understand *why anyone would willingly do that to themselves*.
> 
> There was a guy at the mall a while ago that had his entire face tattoed, even more than Carly's husband. *I couldn't stop staring*.


I think you answered your own quesstion


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Like it or not I think that is part of Carly's problem. In my opinion she is the purest singer out there but people are turned off by both her tattoos and her husbands. I'd be hiding hubby until the thing was over if I was Carly (and wearing sleeves on every performance).


----------



## thudtrain (Sep 29, 2005)

Back at the beginning of the season I liked Carly, but now all I hear is shouting. Shouting, shouting, and desperately shouting.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I agree with many of y'all that KLC has been the most improved this season.

I thought Carly ALMOST looked good tonight. She had a very cute skirt one, but why, oh why, did she have to go sleeveless again? She almost looked classy, instead she looked half trashy.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I think one of the two girls should be the next to get the boot. They're probably the worst two there, but like I said earlier, I wouldn't be dissapointed to see that diaper boy get the boot either.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

timckelley said:


> I think one of the two girls should be the next to get the boot.


There are three girls left.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

aindik said:


> There are three girls left.


Oops!  I should've said either Syesha or Brooke. I still hold a fairly good opinion of Carly. What I don't like about Syesha's voice is that it's a bit harsh, and her hairdo is no good.

Thinking back to what happened to my opinion of David A - I used to think he was really good, one of the best, but ever since he totally flubbed up Beatle's week ("We Can Work it Out"), I lost all respect for him, and marked him down as somebody not mature enough to be taken seriously.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

thudtrain said:


> Back at the beginning of the season I liked Carly, but now all I hear is shouting. Shouting, shouting, and desperately shouting.


Agreed.

I'll add that I think she is doing something technically wrong when she tries to sing louder. I'm not a vocal coach, so I don't know what to call it.

As she sings louder and louder, she contorts her face and throat, and actually ends up singing quieter. It's like she is somehow cutting off the airway by trying to shout.

The result is very weird. She looks like she's straining, but not singing as loudly.

I think she is better when she sings more in control. All she wants to do, lately, is scream.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

stiffi said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I'll add that I think she is doing something technically wrong when she tries to sing louder. I'm not a vocal coach, so I don't know what to call it.
> 
> ...


I think what you are hearing is the result of her pulling the microphone too far away from her mouth when she gets loud. She thinks it's professional mic technique, but either she's wrong or the audio engineering is screwed up.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Fleegle said:


> Mesa, AZ has a very high concentration of Mormon residents. People in the surrounding cities often refer to Mesa as Little Salt Lake, as in "just like Salt Lake City, UT".


Interesting. I've lived in Mesa for ten years and never heard it referred to like that. And the perception is that the concentration is much higher than it actually is. I'm pretty sure it's less than 20% of the residents, but there are certain areas of the city where it's much higher than that.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

brettatk said:


> Like it or not I think that is part of Carly's problem. In my opinion she is the purest singer out there but people are turned off by both her tattoos and her husbands. I'd be hiding hubby until the thing was over if I was Carly (and wearing sleeves on every performance).


I told my wife on Tuesday when we saw Carly with sleeves and a low-cut top that she'd never be in the bottom-3, just because then all the complaints about her ("she's trashy" because of the tattoos or "she dresses too conservatively") would be out the window. I don't really get it, I find tattoos unattractive, but I don't see how it has an impact on their singing ability (although I do see why people support the more-cleavage viewpoint ).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

hapdrastic said:


> I told my wife on Tuesday when we saw Carly with sleeves and a low-cut top that she'd never be in the bottom-3, just because then all the complaints about her ("she's trashy" because of the tattoos or "she dresses too conservatively") would be out the window. I don't really get it, I find tattoos unattractive, but I don't see how it has an impact on their singing ability (although I do see why people support the more-cleavage viewpoint ).


You're mistakenly assuming that singing ability is the only reason people vote for/against someone.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

speaker city said:


> I'm really bummed. There goes the last cute girl. And no, Syesha isn't cute, she's ugly. Almost as ugly as Carly.




syesha is way prettier than KLC.

carly has Kelly Pickler eyes (def: too close together)


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

aindik said:


> I think what you are hearing is the result of her pulling the microphone too far away from her mouth when she gets loud. She thinks it's professional mic technique, but either she's wrong or the audio engineering is screwed up.


Could be that. Whatever she's doing, it's not having the desired effect. She definitely gets softer when she does that.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> syesha is way prettier than KLC.
> 
> carly has Kelly Pickler eyes (def: too close together)


Syesha's hair is butt ugly though.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> syesha is way prettier than KLC.
> 
> carly has Kelly Pickler eyes (def: too close together)


Syesha is cute, but she reminds me a little too much of Huey Freeman:


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

In general, I've always preferred brunettes and redheads over blondes, but I have to say that I think KLC is attractive (in fact, the most attractive of the 4 that were until yesterday still in the competition). Or maybe it's just like that when she's made up for the show. Maybe when she first rises from bed each morning, she's not so attractive.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

timckelley said:


> In general, I've always preferred brunettes and redheads over blondes, but I have to say that I think KLC is attractive (in fact, the most attractive of the 4 that were until yesterday still in the competition). Or maybe it's just like that when she's made up for the show. Maybe when she first rises from bed each morning, she's not so attractive.


other than on TV, no one looks as good when they wakeup


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Jebberwocky! said:


> other than on TV, no one looks as good when they wakeup


I dunno, all four of them would look pretty hot waking up with me.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

MickeS said:


> Syesha is cute, but she reminds me a little too much of Huey Freeman:


I think she's Amy Holmes' younger sister.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

Kristy should have been gone about 6 weeks and has skated by, so see ya!

I'm in the opposite of most people on the forum because I like Brooke and Jason. But I prefer singer songwriter acoustic songs to the typical power singers that Idol has on.

I like David Cook too, but this week I didn't like the first half of his song (second half was really good though)

I hate David A with a passion, so obviously I'm the exact opposite in taste of America.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Aniketos said:


> Kristy should have been gone about 6 weeks and has skated by, so see ya!
> 
> I'm in the opposite of most people on the forum because I like Brooke and Jason. But I prefer singer songwriter acoustic songs to the typical power singers that Idol has on.
> 
> ...


I'm withya on Brooke and Jason. I like their mellow vibe.

Since next week is 


Spoiler



Andrew Lloyd Weber week


I REALLY want to see David Cook's arrangement of 


Spoiler



Music of the Night!


It's just screaming for a David Cook makeover.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

stiffi said:


> Yeah, what's it been a year since the auditions? You can grow mightily attached to a pet in 1 year. Maybe he has kids who actually like the horse, and wouldn't sell it like a commodity.


Maybe dude was thinking if she won, he could get more for it from someone. 

"For Sale: Horse. Used to belong to Carrie Underwood."


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

DianaMo said:


> Did anyone catch a glimpse of Carly Smithson's husband?
> 
> http://hitsusa.com/blog/483/carly-smithson/
> 
> ...


Yep. They show him like every week. I'm tired of looking at him... AND her.

I was hoping she'd be gone this week.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Ah yes, Carly. What I didn't like last night (apart from the fact that I thought she was dressed like a 45yo woman) was when it was obvious that David A was safe and was being sent to her group, and finally Seacrest says "Your safe" she jumped around like it was a total surprise. It all seems so fake.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

JohnB1000 said:


> Ah yes, Carly. What I didn't like last night (apart from the fact that I thought she was dressed like a 45yo woman) was when it was obvious that David A was safe and was being sent to her group, and finally Seacrest says "Your safe" she jumped around like it was a total surprise. It all seems so fake.


Nah, she just didn't hear/understand what he was saying at first. Neither did Archuleta. Ryan was saying something like "well, if you want to be in the safe group, you'd have to come on over this way", to say that the group on the right was safe, but Archuleta didn't hear him and kept mumbling about not deciding. It looked like David C. and Jason got it, but Carly was still confused until he said it again.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

So she thought that David Cook was in the bottom 3 after that switcheroo.

I'm so dumb I hadn't realized there were two cooks until this week and we all know what too many cooks do


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Roadblock said:


> Nah, she just didn't hear/understand what he was saying at first. Neither did Archuleta. Ryan was saying something like "well, if you want to be in the safe group, you'd have to come on over this way", to say that the group on the right was safe, but Archuleta didn't hear him and kept mumbling about not deciding. It looked like David C. and Jason got it, but Carly was still confused until he said it again.


Yep. And then Cook and Jason sat down, and Carly looked at them as if to say "hello, get up, I can't sit down on the floor, I'm wearing a skirt."


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

That Mariah Carey song.

Whoa.


What amazingly depressing lyrics. I'm stunned they let her sing that, but perhaps it's her choice.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I FF'd through that boring Mariah Carey song. Actually, I 30 sec skipped through it, and every 30 seconds sounded just like the last.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

timckelley said:


> I FF'd throught that boring Mariah Carey song. Actually, I 30 sec skipped through it, and every 30 seconds sounded just like the last.


Seriously. It had as much melody and harmony as a... textbook.


----------



## toddvj (Apr 22, 2004)

Roadblock said:


> Nah, she just didn't hear/understand what he was saying at first. Neither did Archuleta. Ryan was saying something like "well, if you want to be in the safe group, you'd have to come on over this way", to say that the group on the right was safe, but Archuleta didn't hear him and kept mumbling about not deciding. It looked like David C. and Jason got it, but Carly was still confused until he said it again.


That's because she's stupid.
But wow, she was good looking before she got fat.


----------



## flaminio (May 21, 2004)

hapdrastic said:


> I agree, Carly has hands-down the best voice on the show. I really don't get all the Carly-hate on this board, I've been very confused by it, since she's the only person who I could see listening to outside of Idol.


I can't speak for the group, but my Carly-hate comes from the fact that she already had her "big break". She had a $2million contract and sold about 378 records. American Idol should be about next year's superstar, not last year's washout (IMHO).

David Cook all the way. The rest are just biding their time until the end.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Meh. Whomever wrote these songs, failed miserably. She deserves another chance at a recording deal.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2000)

flaminio said:


> I can't speak for the group, but my Carly-hate comes from the fact that she already had her "big break". She had a $2million contract and sold about 378 records. American Idol should be about next year's superstar, not last year's washout (IMHO).
> 
> David Cook all the way. The rest are just biding their time until the end.


Good call, since David Cook has never had any sort of contract.

Having a single failed album hardly constitutes a washup. How many people have had a few false starts before finally making it big?

(I personally like both David Cook and Carley Smithson, and it doesn't really bother me that either have had contracts in the past.)


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Tiger said:


> Good call, since David Cook has never had any sort of contract.
> 
> Having a single failed album hardly constitutes a washup. How many people have had a few false starts before finally making it big?
> 
> (I personally like both David Cook and Carley Smithson, and it doesn't really bother me that either have had contracts in the past.)


There is a huge difference between a couple of independent releases, and a major-label contract.

I don't see that David Cook signed with, or was supported by, anyone. Anyone can make a record...no contracts or label support required. He was in a band, and they went to the mall and made a record. Not exactly the big time.

Carly, OTOH, was the "next big thing" eight years ago...she was promoted, she had a 5,000 a month allowance, and the record company spent millions on her.

There's also the perceived duplicity that she is competing under her married name...seems that she didn't want folks to make the connection. Or 19 didn't.

In any case, I like Carly. I just like both David's better.


----------



## Mishkin (Apr 20, 2002)

Tiger said:


> Good call, since David Cook has never had any sort of contract.


Comparing an MCA Records contract with an independent release by "David Cook Records" is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

flaminio said:


> American Idol should be about next year's superstar, not last year's washout (IMHO).


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Jesda said:


> Meh. Whomever wrote these songs, failed miserably. She deserves another chance at a recording deal.


She looks so much better without that ugly tattoo on her arm.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Tiger said:


> Good call, since David Cook has never had any sort of contract.
> 
> Having a single failed album hardly constitutes a washup. How many people have had a few false starts before finally making it big?
> 
> (I personally like both David Cook and Carley Smithson, and it doesn't really bother me that either have had contracts in the past.)


It doesn't bother me either, but to say that David Cook releasing a record on his own (which I would think is pretty common these days) is the same as one of the biggest record labels in the world investing millions of dollars in Carly is disingenuous.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

toddvj said:


> That's because she's stupid.
> But wow, she was good looking before she got fat.


Carly's fat? What?


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

toddvj said:


> That's because she's stupid.
> But wow, she was good looking before she got fat.


Her upper arms are a bit chunky, but she is not fat.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

toddvj said:


> That's because she's stupid.
> But wow, she was good looking before she got fat.


If you think Carly is fat, you're part of what is wrong with this country as far as women and their self image.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 15, 2000)

Lori said:


> There is a huge difference between a couple of independent releases, and a major-label contract.


Fair enough.



> Carly, OTOH, was the "next big thing" eight years ago...she was promoted, she had a 5,000 a month allowance, and the record company spent millions on her.


I just can't see that they did a terribly good job promoting her. Seriously, 378 sales is just lousy. There have been far worse crap that has sold far better. Even indy labels have sold worse for better. So big label or no, IMO she was never truly given her big break.

But now people know her name. She's made it this far in Idol, and if she wanted to, I'm sure she could sell very well as a recording artist now. It's all about publicity, which is what she was probably lacking before.



> There's also the perceived duplicity that she is competing under her married name...seems that she didn't want folks to make the connection. Or 19 didn't.


That is just grasping at straws. Seriously. Did you expect her to go back and use her old name instead of the name she is now legally known as just for Idol? It's not like anyone really knew who she was beforehand. Now I can understand someone who's already made it big sticking with the same name as a stage name, because it's well known. But a sales number of 378 is hardly "big".


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

The bad part is that Carly didn't just record one major label album - she recorded two! The first was shelved by MCA because they decided that it made her sound too old. She then went back to the studio and recorded the second, which was the one that was released and contained teen pop style music.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

ThePennyDropped said:


> Carly's fat? What?


They showed pictures of Carly a few weeks ago, I think it was when she had that other recording contract, and she looks pretty thin. It was a contrast to how she looks now.


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

aindik said:


> Yep. And then Cook and Jason sat down, and Carly looked at them as if to say "hello, get up, I can't sit down on the floor, I'm wearing a skirt."


Haha! That was great. Them trying to encourage her down, her trying to get them up.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

wooh said:


> Haha! That was great. Them trying to encourage her down, her trying to get them up.


I don't know if she could ever get Archeletta "up"


----------

